# Asmodus Mini Minikin 50W Mod - New - uses 18500 Efest Rechargeable Batteries



## Max (26/12/16)

Good Day and Compliments of the Season to all Suppliers.

In anticipation of the new Mini Minikin 50W - please confirm if any one has - or is planning to stock good quality 18500 - high mAh Batteries for this Mod. 

Thank You so much for all your support and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.


----------



## Max (19/1/17)

Hi @Mari @Vapers Corner @Vaperite South Africa @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @vaporize.co.za @Maxxis @Stroodlepuff @Rob Fisher @Silver - Please confirm if there has been any progress on this Mod coming to SA...!!

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Mini-Minikin-50W-Complete-Kit-p/asmodus-mini-minikin-kit.htm


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Mari @Vapers Corner @Vaperite South Africa @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @vaporize.co.za @Maxxis @Stroodlepuff @Rob Fisher @Silver - Please confirm if there has been any progress on this Mod coming to SA...!!



@Max I have no idea as I'm not a vendor.  And I haven't heard from any vendors on wether this mod is coming in or not or when. Sorry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/1/17)

No update yet but when they in we will get


----------

